# Ralph McQuarrie



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2012)

Alan Dean Foster might've sold the story to George Lucas but without McQuarrie's vision and imagination much of what we seen and loved out of Star Wars would've looked radically different. 
http://news.yahoo.com/star-wars-designer-mcquarrie-dead-82-220824114.html


----------

